# Blower "flange" is breaking



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey..I've got a 10/28, 1988 model sears blower and it's running like new, except for the "flange" that the snow chute turns on... The flange was only spot welded to the top of the chute every 4" or so... and the flange is breaking between the spot welds..... I've lost a piece about 4" long and it's real hard to turn the blower chute now cuz it gets hung up on the break...

The "flange" is NOT a piece I can order cuz it's part of the whole body assembly and NOT a part on it's own....

I'm at a loss as to what to do.... eny suggestions guys?....

Thanx

James


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

take it off and bring it to a machine/welding shop and get them to replace the lost part.... That's what I would do


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Depending on skill level. Find a junk blowers with the same diameter chute ring and cut it up and weld it on to your housing. A welding Shop could make it but it might save money.
I only say depending on skill level because I could do the above but my welding skills are horrendous


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys...I got lucky...a good friend saw my machine all torn apart in the garage and was nice enough to take it to his garage and weld me up a new flange and add welds where there was none...

It will never break now..... It's a 1987 model 10/28 Craftsman.... still starts first pull... What a waste of money that electric starter was.... I've only used it twice.....

I'm ready to go now...

Have a great winter guys...

James


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it fixed.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have 2 1988 or so craftsman's and the were pretty heavy good machines when you got above the small 5 Hp models.

Appreciate the update since many times we give ideas but dont hear back. I like to hear back so I know if the advice we give is solid or needs to change.

I would rather know if I was wrong.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you have any photos of the before and after ??


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Misc*



JamesReady said:


> Hey guys...I got lucky...a good friend saw my machine all torn apart in the garage and was nice enough to take it to his garage and weld me up a new flange and add welds where there was none...
> 
> It will never break now..... It's a 1987 model 10/28 Craftsman.... still starts first pull... What a waste of money that electric starter was.... I've only used it twice.....
> 
> ...


 Jim

Never complain about having an electric starter. I didn't need one either on anything I had with a gas engine till one day a joyriding pair of kids tried to drive the one's Daddy's truck through the side of my car. On a good day, I can rope start an engine, the rest of the time I can't and an electric starter is a life saver for me. If it wasn't for electric starters, I'd likely be nailed by the city for not being able to shovel etc.

I'd never turn down a Tecumseh starter, they're worth some cash around here


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

I had the exact same problem with the same snowblower this week, I found a replacement ring today. Just have to grind off old one and weld new one on.
Looks like this! 3rd item down.
http://www.c-equipment.com/snowblower-murray-chute.html


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Do you have any photos of the before and after ??


 
No, I never even thought about it, sorry..... I would have to take it apart to do the "AFTER" but it's too cold here now ...... -30C tonight


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Jim
> 
> Never complain about having an electric starter. I didn't need one either on anything I had with a gas engine till one day a joyriding pair of kids tried to drive the one's Daddy's truck through the side of my car. On a good day, I can rope start an engine, the rest of the time I can't and an electric starter is a life saver for me. If it wasn't for electric starters, I'd likely be nailed by the city for not being able to shovel etc.
> 
> I'd never turn down a Tecumseh starter, they're worth some cash around here


Yeah....**** could happen....(break the pull rope during a freezing blizzard)...I'd like it then, I guess....

hehe


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I had the exact same problem with the same snowblower this week, I found a replacement ring today. Just have to grind off old one and weld new one on.
> Looks like this! 3rd item down.
> Craftsman Sears Noma Murray Poulan Snowblower Parts Canada


Catch.... I wish I'd found that when I was looking... Sears parts do not offer it cause I guess it is considered as part of the lower piece it's welded to....

Glad you got yours fixed that easy.....

My buddy had some 6" pipe with a 3/8" wall thickness and he was able to cut a slice just less than 1/8" off the end of it..... It looked like a large piston ring, only all one piece..... He welded that in....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so your saying you can paint tthe parts and put it back together and have your snowblower working again


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

JamesReady said:


> No, I never even thought about it, sorry..... I would have to take it apart to do the "AFTER" but it's too cold here now ...... -30C tonight


I was just curious. Definitely NOT worth tanking anything apart for photos even if it was warm out.

-30, time to curl up.


----------

